# Highest Volume Two Weeks. Ready?



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I got some good time with my blue vest this morning. They are coming in at 1-2 in the morning and working 60 hour weeks. I got my block at 1230 am last night.

Most packages ever! A little under 60 but I finished in 2 hr 45 min. There is a God though, all houses.

Someone mentioned that their warehouse has been eerily quiet for such a busy time. Blue vest explained that they are under pressure to keep our hours down. Thats why they have cut to 3 hours in some markets. At mine you just dont see as many docks opened to drivers as you once did. I usually see 3 or 4 other drivers when I pick up. He said while they did recruit new drivers they are going to gradually up our loads rather than keep them the same size and just use more drivers

Looks like some people have shown up seen the load and forfeitted the blocks. I guess this isnt for everyone!


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the info Shang, pretty much as we'd surmised over the past couple weeks huh?

Suddenly everyone is butthurt that they aren't making that $33/hr any more, since it takes more than 90 minutes to do a 4 hour block. If anyone thought it was going to last, well... I won't even say it.

I expect I'll grab a couple weekend blocks if I can, hopefully they're compressing the stops as much as possible so even with more boxes there's less driving around. No problem with 60 boxes if it's 38 or 40 stops. 

I expect with holiday shopping there will be a lot more multi-piece deliveries for a given address... I still don't have a great system for those, seems like a third of time I don't notice it's multiple packages until I'm walking away from the car (hopefully not at the front door, that sucks more!)


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

I sure hope that the majority of the corner cutters will quit after they see that the loads are going up. Hopefully I'll be able to go back to doing 13 blocks a week!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> I expect with holiday shopping there will be a lot more multi-piece deliveries for a given address... I still


When you make these multi delivery stops does the app not tell you that address has 2 or 5 deliveries? When I am at side by side houses the app automatically groups single households or direct neighbors into one stop


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

I call those 'fake doubles', because I figure those are actually mistakes. I very often have houses next to each other that aren't grouped (I had one or two this morning), and occasionally I've had it when they ARE grouped the two are on different streets, or two houses down, or even a few.
I've even had it where it groups apartment complexes across a busy six lane street together....and worse (and don't get me started on the complexes with individual addresses per building)


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> I sure hope that the majority of the corner cutters will quit after they see that the loads are going up. Hopefully I'll be able to go back to doing 13 blocks a week!


13 4 hour blocks aweek? It seems like i stop getting offers after I hit my 40


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> 13 4 hour blocks aweek? It seems like i stop getting offers after I hit my 40


3hr blocks are the norm at Commerce


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

So


sweatypawz said:


> 3hr blocks are the norm at Commerce


So you get about shout 40 hours. I was trying for 56 hours but it won't let me go past 40


----------



## sweatypawz (Aug 6, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> So
> So you get about shout 40 hours. I was trying for 56 hours but it won't let me go past 40


Yep there's a 40hr cap.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> Yep there's a 40hr cap.


Not sure if it's true but a driver told me that they are going to open that up so you can work more hours for the upcoming busy weeks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> Not sure if it's true but a driver told me that they are going to open that up so you can work more hours for the upcoming busy weeks.


Its not, Amazon stopped this after a law suit a few years ago. I was told they onboarded new drivers so they wouldnt need us to go over 40.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

They will uncap if necessary depending on location needs.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

It seems like 60 packages is going to be the norm ....
ok if it's really doable in 4 hours
Sometimes it's possible other times it's not.
Depends on the route and the distances.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I did see new people with SuVs really getting loaded up with packages 
I had 24 but spread out so still took 4 hrs. 
I don't mind 60 packages if it's dense and close to the warehouse so that you can return the undeliverables


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Silent guy you see all the 4 hour blocks available this morning?

Four hour blocks at 830 9 and 930 just sitting there. I swear the larger loads have scared the ants off.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I had 33 packages today... took like 4 and a half hours.... lol 12 of them were apartments....fun times!! they were like sorry it's such a far drive! 

it was kinda near where I live but the route was all messed up and unorganized... I think they combined 2 routes into this one...half were late... lol ohwell it's was fun delivering in sleet and rain


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I am sure you guys saw how Amazon Air is on hold with the pilots going on strike. I wonder how this affects us.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

I hope I get no blocks so I get motivated to go back to work lmao

But from what I just read seems like they would move to more ground transport...but that doesn't really effect us at the end of the day... could delay things though....

forced the pilots to work too many days in a row lol... Amazon needs to rethink their shipping strategy... can't keep shipping for so cheap... need to pay the employees lmao


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Four hour blocks at 830 9 and 930 just sitting there. I swear the larger loads have scared the ants off.


I think I'm revising my plan of attack, since I have an SUV and don't feel like getting boned every day --

Try to grab a block that starts the latest (in your example, take a 9:30)

Wait over in the next parking lot until 9:32 before driving into the warehouse and checking in. Hopefully by that time they've crammed the huge carts in someone else's lane, and I'll end up with a reasonably sized one.

????

Profit!


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> I am sure you guys saw how Amazon Air is on hold with the pilots going on strike. I wonder how this affects us.


According to an article I read, Amazon stated they work with many companies and the strike won't effect them.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Silent guy you see all the 4 hour blocks available this morning?
> 
> Four hour blocks at 830 9 and 930 just sitting there. I swear the larger loads have scared the ants off.


I didn't see them as I already had a 7:30 and was delivering. Also it's Thanksgiving so that might be why no one wants to work today.

I got over 50 packages and it was seatac which I hate. Went 30mins overtime and still had 15 packages left. There were some bad Apartments and also apartments with the smallest numbers you've ever seen. You have to go right up within 12 inches to see them.

I returned my extra packages to the WH as I couldn't keep delivering. Luckily SeaTac is not that far from Kent


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I think 9:30 is the best block or 10am if you can get it 

I once had 15 packages which took 2.5 hours.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I don't know that they radio an SUV is coming from the gate, but I think they expect SUVs to take bigger packages.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I don't know that they radio an SUV is coming from the gate, but I think they expect SUVs to take bigger packages.


They have had me switch with an SUV. Did you see those four hour blocks for 4 430 and 5. I have never seen four hour blocks that late - tempting but night delivering is still night delivering so I didnt take one.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Roads were so busy at 12noon
Everyone is headed out of town.
I don't think it's worth driving with all the traffic

Also I agree that night driving is not worth it.


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I had a driver who told me that any undeliverables he did not return the same day he just took them back the next day 
Sounds risky but he said he didn't want to drive all the way back to the warehouse from out in the middle of nowhere


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They have had me switch with an SUV. Did you see those four hour blocks for 4 430 and 5. I have never seen four hour blocks that late - tempting but night delivering is still night delivering so I didnt take one.


Those 4hour blocks are still available 
Just sitting there. 
A 5-9pm which is weird time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I had a driver who told me that any undeliverables he did not return the same day he just took them back the next day
> Sounds risky but he said he didn't want to drive all the way back to the warehouse from out in the middle of nowhere


I once forgot to scan a package and considered doing that because I didnt scan it. I wouldnt dare risk it with one I scanned. I imagine its a deactivateable offense and who knows when you will actually make it back to the warehouse.


----------



## sillywabbit (May 24, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I had a driver who told me that any undeliverables he did not return the same day he just took them back the next day
> Sounds risky but he said he didn't want to drive all the way back to the warehouse from out in the middle of nowhere


I think that is really risky as I think they resort those for same day redelivery with the next shift of drivers


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I suppose u could mark it as delivered and redeliver it yourself the next day if that was more convenient. However if the customer complained that it was not delivered on that day you might be in trouble. 
Amazon is probably not checking for these things yet, but if they do then you could get deactivated


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

I had a package that I know I have scanned show that it's not in system. Somehow it got marked as not scanned. it was a pkg that I had accepted for another driver, "red warning will you accept this package". I had to call support to get the package marked as delivered


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

silentguy said:


> I had a driver who told me that any undeliverables he did not return the same day he just took them back the next day
> Sounds risky but he said he didn't want to drive all the way back to the warehouse from out in the middle of nowhere


I'm not suggesting you try it but I did that once with a package when I first started out and never got an e-mail about it or anything.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I had a warehouse worker tell me once that if it was late at night I should just return the package the next day. He told me that usually late at night there isn't anybody there that is authorized to rescan the packages into the system so they usually sit around till the next day anyhow.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I call those 'fake doubles', because I figure those are actually mistakes. I very often have houses next to each other that aren't grouped (I had one or two this morning), and occasionally I've had it when they ARE grouped the two are on different streets, or two houses down, or even a few.
> I've even had it where it groups apartment complexes across a busy six lane street together....and worse (and don't get me started on the complexes with individual addresses per building)


isn't it because the last driver grouped those together???


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

silentguy said:


> I suppose u could mark it as delivered and redeliver it yourself the next day if that was more convenient. However if the customer complained that it was not delivered on that day you might be in trouble.
> Amazon is probably not checking for these things yet, but if they do then you could get deactivated


I am sure people could do that if it was to be delivered to a closed business and they know the business would be open the next day aand get there early but if you did that I bet its best to call the customer and let them know but might get you deactivated


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> isn't it because the last driver grouped those together???


I suppose that would explain things, though I had the craziest yesterday -- FOUR separate houses all grouped together, and they weren't right next to each other/across the street either.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I suppose that would explain things, though I had the craziest yesterday -- FOUR separate houses all grouped together, and they weren't right next to each other/across the street either.


i bet whoever delivered those 4 was lay and scanned them all at the same time


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> I am sure people could do that if it was to be delivered to a closed business and they know the business would be open the next day aand get there early but if you did that I bet its best to call the customer and let them know but might get you deactivated


I did it Today... Tried to deliver Friday but had a sign on the door that said wouldn't be there until Monday... I ended up calling the company and got the owners number and texted him about it...

At first I said I was going to leave it... and he said consider it stolen!

Hope he didn't report it stolen. I delivered it today no problem


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Young ST said:


> I did it Today... Tried to deliver Friday but had a sign on the door that said wouldn't be there until Monday... I ended up calling the company and got the owners number and texted him about it...
> 
> At first I said I was going to leave it... and he said consider it stolen!
> 
> Hope he didn't report it stolen. I delivered it today no problem


Today is Tuesday. You kept a package at home for 4 nights?


----------



## silentguy (Oct 27, 2016)

In the end as long as the customer gets it and is happy it should be fine.


----------



## Young ST (Oct 28, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Today is Tuesday. You kept a package at home for 4 nights?


2 packages I dropped them off Monday.... lol I just didnt want to drive all the way back to the warehouse and I already talked to the guy...Was annoying... but it worked out


----------



## Myrney (Oct 15, 2016)

sweatypawz said:


> 3hr blocks are the norm at Commerce


i want my 13 block week back too


----------

